# finding my posts to check for responses



## beachlimey (Dec 13, 2008)

I have to admit i am new to this sort of thing!
I am having trouble finding the threads where i have posted comments/questions so that i can check for responses. Is there any shortcuts/search modes i can use to find my posts?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2008)

sure can, simply click your name at the top left hand corner of this post...you will see a menu drop down.

one of the items is "find more posts by beachlimey"


----------



## beachlimey (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you!
I am gradually getting the hang of it!
Just trying to reduce the learning curve time!
Thanks again.


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 13, 2008)

You can also click on "Quick Links" in the Blue bar near the top of the page.  The first option on the dropdown menue is "Your Threads."  This will list all of the threads in which you have posted, or which you started.  I tend to use that one a lot to keep track of things here on the BBS.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2008)

and another item you may find useful is the "subscribe" feature that will email you a notification when a new reply has been made to a thread.

its also available from the "thread tools" dropdown menu.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 17, 2008)

Jbart74 said:


> You can also click on "Quick Links" in the Blue bar near the top of the page.  The first option on the dropdown menue is "Your Threads."  This will list all of the threads in which you have posted, or which you started.  I tend to use that one a lot to keep track of things here on the BBS.



This is probably the better way to do it, as you don't first have to find one of your own posts.  On some boards, I save this as a bookmark/favorite in my browser and use it as my entry point for that bbs.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 17, 2008)

You can also bookmark this as your entry point to TUG: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search.php?do=getnew.  This brings you straight to the same point as if you logged in normally, then clicked the New Posts link at the top of the page.

That will take you immediately to a display of all new threads since your last log-in.  If anybody has replied to any of posts you have made, those threads will be among those listed.  Plus you will easily see all activity since your last visit.  

You can do the same trick with almost any BBS site that has a New Posts feature.  That is my typical entry point for most BBS locations I visit.


----------

